# Waxstock Wet Demo Area



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Autosmart will be running a Wet Demo Area at Waxstock. This will be situated outside, near the Show n Shine cars.

*Opening Times*
The Wet Demo Area will be open from 12.00 until close

*What's happening?*
Rob Wheatley, our valeting trainer, will be running the Wet Demo Area. Rob will have a van full of exciting wash goodies with him for you to try, including:

•	Karcher Pressure Washers and under chassis cleaners
•	Different foam products and TFRs for you to compare
•	Different foam and wash equipment to try
•	Rinse aids
•	Wheel cleaners
•	Fallout Remover
•	Tardis

Rob will also have the compressor and Tornador for you to try. Come along and see how it works and the results that you can achieve with different products.

Kranzle will also join us in the Wet Demo Area, making this a perfect time for you to compare Kranzle and Karcher machines.

Needless to say there will be lots of special offers on all the equipment and products!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure there's a hot wash, Sue. I think Kranzle may have one if Karcher haven't. The hot vs cold washes may be interesting


----------

